# Tamiya's Sierra XR4i - Done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I generally find that if a car has polarizing styling, and a lot of people find it weird or ugly, then I’ll be on the other side of the fence. A perfect example is the Mustang SVO – I love ‘em! I also have a thing for bug-eyed EXPs and 4-door Vettes, so take that for what it’s worth!

One car I’ve always loved that fits in with these styling oddities is the Ford Sierra XR4i. We got them in North America as “Merkur XR4Ti”s, but they didn’t do very well. Still, I thought they looked awesome, and I haven’t changed my mind in the intervening decades.

No surprise then that I’ve wanted the Tamiya Sierra XR4i for a while! Well, I got one, and now I’ve got it done! I have to say, it was a bit of an uneven build; some parts were great, other features of the kit were less so. Still, it’s awesome to finally have one of these “aerodynamic frogs” on display!

Check it out here, and let me know what you think!

Tamiya 1/24 Ford Sierra XR4i


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

She looks mighty fine. The red pinstripe against the shiny black is spot on and looks right at home with your other 80s Fords.


----------

